# J.c. Higgins Hot Rod Colorflow



## MBL (Feb 6, 2016)

Howdy all. Tim here again in FLA. Now don't all pile up on me at once, but I plan on doing a "fairly period" resto-mod with this pile o higgins parts. I wish I could find the old pic, but I remember seeing one of a kid in Brooklyn that had added skirts to his ColorFlow back in the 50's. If anyone knows of the pic I'm talking about, Please post it up.

I plan on doing the same with this and am gonna have the skirts etc. sand blasted to start up the project. I do want to get an early rack, as the one in the pic is for my JetFlow. And I realize the springer is for a 1950ish model, but it seems to be a neat one that functions.

Now I know I will need to mod the chainguard to allow for the mens sprocket. not sure if I might just use a mens guard or not. I'm open to ideas...and I just don't see finding an affordable batwing, but totally dig the bubble front early single lights for this one.

Suggestions welcomed! thanks for looking!
Tim
MBL


----------



## the2finger (Feb 6, 2016)

It's all about exhaust pipes


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 6, 2016)

I agree with the2finger, exhaust pipes! Take a look:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-BICYC...978947?hash=item3d0d599203:g:s0cAAOSwZ1lWhGlB

You can sell the jewel tank for a bunch, use the money for a plain higgins tank and buy the exhaust pipes, and still have money left over for other goodies.


----------



## MBL (Feb 7, 2016)

I like this tank I got, but also have another colorflow frame, so I might do two hot rods. one with pipes and then one with the tank I have. How do you best get the headbadges off?
Tim
MBL


----------



## the tinker (Feb 7, 2016)

Like your project Tim. In answer to taking the badge off is there is an easy safe way. With the fork removed if you look into the head tube you will see the tips of the badge rivets protruding thru just a tad. Take your ratchet 3/8 extension [as shown] and stick the female end into the head tube and place the edge[Arrow] against the protruding end of the rivet and pry it up all the way you can. That tiny bit that it moves out will allow you to take a really good pair of blunt nosed pliers[i use electricians pliers] and grasp the rivet head and pull out turning counter clockwise. good idea to place a strip of tape on each side of the rivet to avoid scratching the badge if you slip with the pliers. 
here is a couple photos you may be interested in.  
You will not need to modify the gaurd but your fenders will need to be drilled for the screws.[I personally hate to drill the holes in a good boys fender but it will have to be done to secure the skirts] Have Fun!


----------



## MBL (Feb 7, 2016)

THANKS! I'll take a look soon. I actually have girls fenders and guard. So I might be looking for a boy's guard to put with it to ensure clearance with the sprocket. I think too, that I might be building two of these flow hotrods.
Tim
MBL


----------



## MBL (Feb 7, 2016)

Blew apart some stuff. gonna see about having some sand blasting done. I need to get two early luggage racks...and I suppose another set of fenders.
Tim
MBL


----------



## tech549 (Feb 8, 2016)

tim heres a pic of the the one I did last summer,i left the chain guard alone and used the smaller womans sprocket,it rides really smooth,i really didn't think modifying the chain would look right with the skirts.


----------



## MBL (Feb 8, 2016)

Now that's almost exactly the color combo I was thinking too! I thought to make the fenders black, but the skirt guard mainly gold. I'll need to think on this more. I don't have a batwing, nor do I think I'll be affording one anytime soon. Thanks for the pic!
Tim
MBL


----------



## MBL (Feb 8, 2016)

tech549 said:


> tim heres a pic of the the one I did last summer,i left the chain guard alone and used the smaller womans sprocket,it rides really smooth,i really didn't think modifying the chain would look right with the skirts.
> 
> View attachment 283696
> 
> View attachment 283697



What color gold did you use? Was it a stock rattlecan?


----------



## MBL (Feb 8, 2016)

I thought I could mate up the skirt guards with a Jet Flow chainguard...like this one on my bike here. 






Tim
MBL


----------



## tech549 (Feb 8, 2016)

I had it scanned at the paint shop I will get u the paint code when I have a chance to dig it out I am in the middle of building a addition on my house and have everything all spread out.ya I have a jet flow chain guard to but I didn't like the look


----------



## tech549 (Feb 13, 2016)

tech549 said:


> I had it scanned at the paint shop I will get u the paint code when I have a chance to dig it out I am in the middle of building a addition on my house and have everything all spread out.ya I have a jet flow chain guard to but I didn't like the look



 hey tim here are the paint codes for the gold and red I used,keep us updated on your progress thanks paul.


----------



## tech549 (Mar 8, 2016)

hows the project going


----------



## carlalotta (Mar 8, 2016)

My first bike was a resto-rod Higgins. It is my only non-original bike but I love it!


----------

